# TREK Pilot 2.1



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

Anyone ride/have this frame? I would appreciate any comments.


----------



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

I picked this bike up last week at the LBS for a great price. Switched back to the flat stem and this baby rides like the wind. 

Anyone else have this bike. What upgrades have you made?


----------

